# Blemsihes on paint surface ?



## Krebstar (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

  Last night I was moving my couch away from the wall in the basement and I noticed weird discolored spots in the paint finish. I repainted the basement this past winter and this is the first I have seen it. The discolored paint isn't happening anywhere else in the base, just behind the couch (approximately a 7' lg area) The whole level is below grade for reference.

We just moved into this hose this past December so I could contact home  warranty if it is a severe issue. I also know the basement was  refinished in 2012 and as far as I know there was no type of issue with  the walls during the walk through or inspection.

  I can tell you that our whole house during the winter has very low humidity. Now during the summer the humidity in the basement is low, but the humidity on the upper level is OK ( according to my meter). I also use the basement as a work out area. Before my workouts the humidity is rather low (somewhere in the 30s). By the time I'm done the humidity level in that area is close to 60%. 

  The reason I bring this up is in my limited research it appears that rapid change in humidity coupled with the exterior vs interior temperature could be leading to this. However if this was the case wouldn't I see the blemishes on other walls ? I have attached a few photos showing the issues I'm experiencing. Has anyone experienced anything like this before? 

The fact there is some discoloration around the outlets is leading me to believe that section of the wall may not have a vapor barrier installed, but I'm not sure. The issue only occurs low to the ground too. I would say the highest it travels up the wall is maybe 14". The first 2 pictures are of the affected area. The last picture is the wall right next to this area that is also under a window. I did some electrical on that outlet this winter and there was definitely plastic on that side.

 Thank you for any help ! :beer:


----------



## nealtw (Jun 24, 2016)

I think it is to early to get exited, the walls below grade even insulated will be cooler than other areas, it may just be condensation of moisture in the room. Keep the couch away from the wall for better air movement and keep an eye on it.


----------



## Krebstar (Jun 24, 2016)

nealtw said:


> I think it is to early to get exited, the walls below grade even insulated will be cooler than other areas, it may just be condensation of moisture in the room. Keep the couch away from the wall for better air movement and keep an eye on it.



Thanks for the tip! I now have the couch in the center of the room to try and get some adequate airflow back there. Its odd I even made spacer blocks that keep the couch off the wall so you when you recline, you don't scuff the paint on the wall. Maybe its still not far enough? I wonder if adding some kind of air circulation. In the basement the only air duct is from the ceiling. There are no return registers since the HVAC is in a closet on the same level.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 24, 2016)

Before bathroom and hood fans were common we used to see mold behind beds and couches all the time, maybe you need a extractor fan for when you work out.
Wait and see if it gets better or worse first.


----------



## Krebstar (Jun 26, 2016)

OK, so the other day I tried to wipe the trouble areas with a microfiber cloth and the stains went away and haven't come back since. I tried taping a piece of plastic over another area, but haven't seen any condensation build up as of yet. Keeping an eye on things and trying not to change my habits to see if it repeats. Humidity and temp ( 66 deg) still remains pretty low and only shoots up to about 51% when occupied. I think I'm going to order a DIY mold test kit just to rule that out. Thanks !


----------

